# Intermittent fasting increase growth hormones



## Derek Wilson (Apr 22, 2018)

Does intermittent fasting increase growth hormones?
If you increase the weight the growth hormones decrease and the regeneration power of the body decrease and aging process increase. In the intermittent fasting, you lose your weight than the HGH also increase.


----------

